# makita clutch



## DEKARSKE (Feb 3, 2012)

First time post here....so go easy on me. 
Does anyone know if it is possible to loosen the clutch on a makita screwgun. I use dewalts but found the makita at a tool store on the discount table for $25.00 brand new. I could not pass it up. However it seems to take a lot more force to engage compared to the dewalts, even a brand new dewalt. So i was wondering if there is a way to loosen itup a bit.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

what do you mean by loosen it up? its possible the nose piece is damaged and binding up on your bit holder/shaft. Parts breakdowns are available on Makitas site and they are pretty simple to disassemble


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I loosen my DeWalt up by dropping it off the baker and heaving it across the room. Works for me. :blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I loosen my DeWalt up by dropping it off the baker and heaving it across the room. Works for me. :blink:


 That's what I like about the corded drills...The cord will bring it back to you.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> That's what I like about the corded drills...The cord will bring it back to you.


I call my screwgun my yo-yo. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

You can take the head off (three screws) and fill it with Vaseline,,,, that will make it run in easier..

However,,, the Makita is so different than the dewalt, that if your trying to compare the two, your wasting your time.

I prefer the makita


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You can take the head off (three screws) and fill it with Vaseline,,,, that will make it run in easier..
> 
> However,,, the Makita is so different than the dewalt, that if your trying to compare the two, your wasting your time.
> 
> I prefer the makita


Wow most prefer the dewalt or hilti- all the clutch systems are similar though, so grease it up.
If its too hard to engage you can swap the spring inside for a smaller gauge wire spring. I still don't fully understand the problem tho


----------



## DEKARSKE (Feb 3, 2012)

what I mean by the clutch is that it takes much more pressure than the Dewalt to engage. To me it seams like i have to press harder to engage. I like the gun and all , I was just looking for a way if any to lighten then amount of pressure that I have to use.


----------

